# Could this be the greatest invention ever ?



## Hrawk (Oct 25, 2010)




----------



## bullseyeben! (Apr 24, 2011)

No, its not Southwark Old Stout, but the handy gizmo handle looks beneficial for winter bevies..


----------



## mr. green (Nov 3, 2012)

It should be adjustable to different size cans.


----------



## Imperial (Feb 9, 2011)

if only there were slingshot forks on it . . .


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

The wheel has a new contender.


----------



## Tentacle Toast (Jan 17, 2013)

No. In 2012+1, no person or device should encourage the consumption of s*** tier, canned beer.


----------



## Knoll (Nov 10, 2011)

How will I get can into cozy?


----------



## All Buns Glazing (Apr 22, 2012)

Like Hrawk has the problem of beer getting warm.


----------

